# Genxxlgear.com Lottery Aug.10th



## Doublewide (Aug 10, 2010)

Prizes:
2 x 10mls vials of Syntrop Hybrid 106hundred
200 Turanplex tabs from Axiolabs

This contest will be a lottery!! Guess a number between 1 and 1000.... One guess each! With your guess please post a inspirational picture or quote!!

I will judge contest next tuesday! August.17th!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 10, 2010)

666

Inspirational quote:

"Just because you pour syrup on shit, don't make it pancakes"


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 10, 2010)

23

"it is easier to leave than to be left behind"


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 10, 2010)

723

"Happy are those who dream dreams and are ready to pay the price to make them come true."


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2010)

287!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 10, 2010)

*My Pick*

441.                                                                                                            I hope I'm not stealing this from anyone here but I belong to several sites and I always liked this one. More sweating in the gym makes for less bleeding in battle.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 10, 2010)

872



The minute you settle for less than you deserve, you get even less than you settled for.


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 10, 2010)

810


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 10, 2010)

543    I want that ten 600, that shit looks awesome.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 10, 2010)

872


----------



## superted (Aug 10, 2010)

*69

What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.*


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 10, 2010)

398

"I know what I experience today will make me a better man tommorrow".


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 10, 2010)

545

"Good judgment comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgment."


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2010)

714

Quote:

"There may not be any I's in TEAM, but there's 3 U's in SHUT THE FUCK UP!"
-Unknown


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 10, 2010)

420 .. Even the wise man dwells in the fools paradise..


----------



## ROID (Aug 10, 2010)

I got this in the bag.

number 1

quotes in the sig.


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome entries guys thanks alot keep it up!!

Lifthvy that is a sick bicep


----------



## jcar1016 (Aug 10, 2010)

327

"Pain is temporary, Glory is forever, so quite your bitchin and start living"


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 10, 2010)

423

"never argue with an idiot because they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience"


----------



## tnaugles (Aug 10, 2010)

3 bring on the pain


----------



## ROID (Aug 10, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> awesome entries guys thanks alot keep it up!!
> 
> Lifthvy that is a sick bicep



which disqualifies him because it's obvious he is already using way too much juice


----------



## Testonut (Aug 10, 2010)

965
*
“Losers live in the past. Winners learn from the past and enjoy working  in the present toward the future.”*


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 10, 2010)

150.....    i pulled up in a truck,   F-150,  a junky asked for a hundred of CRACK, so i gave him a 50, i pulled off quickly,tires burning  i got the truck up to 150 no sooner then a flash i crash my shit i should have drove a 100 not a 150.  TRUE STORY  


 150+50+150+100+150=600  i need that ten600  200mg/ml    Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml    Boldenone Undeclynate                      200mg/ml    Nandrolone Decanoate mt ass tingles just thinking about that


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 10, 2010)

102

Train like a champion, eat like a champion & build like a champion!


----------



## MDR (Aug 10, 2010)

500-Man can will nothing until he has first understood that he can count on no one but himself; that he is alone, abandoned on earth with his infinite responsibilities, without help.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 10, 2010)

55


----------



## underscore (Aug 10, 2010)

865

"A hero is no braver than an ordinary man, but he is brave five minutes longer."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 10, 2010)

am hard but I am fair. There is no racial bigotry here. I do not look down on niggers, kikes, wops or greasers. Here you are all equally worthless in my eyes...691


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 10, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> 545
> 
> "Good judgment comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgment."


 
Just read this one a few days ago!! i like it bro!!


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 10, 2010)

Aries1 said:


> 423
> 
> "never argue with an idiot because they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience"


 
HAHAHAHA I like this to


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 10, 2010)

the number 6

When the government is controlled and afraid of its people its called a Bureaucracy! 
When the people are afraid of there government it is called TYRANNY !
Sir Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 11, 2010)

216

Never take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night!


----------



## Klutch (Aug 11, 2010)

318

Pain is just weakness leaving te body.


----------



## dmcsas (Aug 11, 2010)

744


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 11, 2010)

383

You must learn to love yourself before you can love another.

(I think us gym guys have that one sorted)


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 11, 2010)

377,

"things may come to those who wait, but only what was left by those who hustle" - abraham lincoln


----------



## dmcsas (Aug 11, 2010)

*Forgot quote*



dmcsas said:


> 744



"Even if you are on the right track, you will get run over if you just sit there." 
Will Rogers


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 11, 2010)

364






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanted to repost my number 287 because I forgot to add a quote.

"Never make the mistake of thinking you know everything about anything"


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

310


"By faith we understand that the worlds were prepared by the word of  God, so that what is seen was not made of things which are visible"  -Hebrews


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 11, 2010)

what is the 106 hundred? im not seeing.....


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

not an entry but this is one of my favorites still 69 tho

*"Show me a good looser and ill show you a looser"
*
Stuey Ungar RIP


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 11, 2010)

13 

"If you do not hope, you will not find what is beyond your hopes:


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 11, 2010)

600

Your heart never dies, but your body does
-Bob Long


----------



## 85toy4run (Aug 11, 2010)

622
“There are two major products that come out of Berkeley: LSD and UNIX. We don't believe this to be a coincidence.”

- Jeremy S. Anderson


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 11, 2010)

man this is awesome guys, i love the quotes... Stuey ungar love it, and rocky!!!

all awesome posts guys thanks keep em coming


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> man this is awesome guys, i love the quotes... Stuey ungar love it, and rocky!!!
> 
> all awesome posts guys thanks keep em coming



Poker fan ? And y I mean cards


----------



## WFC2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

379


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 12, 2010)

247

'The path of least resistance and least trouble is a mental rut already made. It requires troublesome work to undertake the alternation of old beliefs.' 
John Dewey


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Harmsway456 said:


> 216
> 
> Never take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night!


 lol


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 12, 2010)

11

"it's not knowing what you do,it's doing what you know"


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 12, 2010)

516

A storm becomes a storm when the tornado touches the ground....im about to stamp my fist upon said ground......the storm will land.


----------



## toyboat13 (Aug 12, 2010)

213
Brah


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 12, 2010)

toyboat13 said:


> 213
> Brah





IronPotato said:


> 11
> 
> "it's not knowing what you do,it's doing what you know"




All in favor of not counting join-voters say I



WFC2010 said:


> 379


^^^^^^
So many things wrong with this, I cant begin to explain. Please tell me im not the only one.


K ty


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> All in favor of not counting join-voters say I


I understand your point. I admit that I joined here for the chance to win but I've found a board that I really enjoy. So its really a two-sided coin.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2010)

^And encouraging new people to join and then _participate _has got to be one of the goals here, right?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to try some Axio tabs with my upcoming Ten6Hundred cycle!

347

"Man who go to bed with itchy ass, wake up with stinky finger" - Confucious


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> All in favor of not counting join-voters say I
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> ...




 are you thinking what I am thinking ?


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 12, 2010)

ROID said:


> are you thinking what I am thinking ?



tehe .... maybe


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 12, 2010)

696 "May the wind always be at your back and the sun upon your face. "  - George Jung


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 12, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> 379


 

LOL should we give WFC a prize hahaha

and  ya superted im a poker fan!!!


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 12, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> LOL should we give WFC a prize hahaha
> 
> and  ya superted im a poker fan!!!



Im so glad im not the only one who found his post humorous.


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 13, 2010)

116 

"Live life on the edge"


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 13, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> LOL should we give WFC a prize hahaha
> 
> and  ya superted im a poker fan!!!



If you do, he will say that the shots gave him an abcess the size of a softball from the dirty water in the toilet that you guys brew your gear and the tabs gave him herpes.


----------



## superted (Aug 13, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> If you do, he will say that the shots gave him an abcess the size of a softball from the dirty water in the toilet that you guys brew your gear and the tabs gave him herpes.



I playrf this year at the WSOP main event

won a satellite at pokerstars prize was one week at the Palms $1000 cash and an entry into the WSOP main event i have some pictures

I lasted to day 3  was running bad and needed chips went down with AK vs AJ

Barry Greenstein







Phil Ivey with his back to us and headphones






Doyle Brunson at the televised table


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 13, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> 150.....    i pulled up in a truck,   F-150,  a junky asked for a hundred of CRACK, so i gave him a 50, i pulled off quickly,tires burning  i got the truck up to 150 no sooner then a flash i crash my shit i should have drove a 100 not a 150.  TRUE STORY
> 
> 
> 150+50+150+100+150=600  i need that ten600  200mg/ml    Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml    Boldenone Undeclynate                      200mg/ml    Nandrolone Decanoate mt ass tingles just thinking about that



150 still lol heres the quote         
                                          Destiny is not a matter of chance; but a matter of choice. It is not a thing to be waited for, It is a thing to be acheived.


----------



## Krys (Aug 13, 2010)

598           






             The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy.


----------



## Krys (Aug 13, 2010)

*1 more*

598       




          Do not follow where the path may lead. 
Go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.                                                                        


Wow i really like that one


----------



## roidnginy (Aug 13, 2010)

696


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Aug 13, 2010)

never played texas hold em


----------



## roidnginy (Aug 13, 2010)

747


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2010)

MODS - please don't move this thread!


----------



## GymBuilder (Aug 13, 2010)

777.

"Friends are like feathers, prove me wrong."


----------



## 45ACP (Aug 13, 2010)

19

"You just never know"


----------



## MMAWannabe (Aug 13, 2010)

950

"If you aren't going all the way, why go at all?"
-Joe Namath


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice to be here. Seem like a good bunch of guys.

138
 I can not follow you into battle, for I follow no man, but will stand beside you at the front to assure protection for those unable to protect themselves. For there is no shame in dying for what you believe, only in cowering, believing you are about to die.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 14, 2010)

482 Like is a One Lap Race! Live hard,Train hard!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 14, 2010)

17

" there is no try only do " yoda jedi master 

" when you turn ur can't's into the realm of reality which is you wont do this or that ..then u truly  face ur shortcomings and fears of why your not where u want to be " -- 
unkown


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

superted said:


> *69
> 
> What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.*


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks Prince!!!

few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> thanks Prince!!!
> 
> few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound


Sounds great!!! I can't frickin' wait!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 15, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> thanks Prince!!!
> 
> few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound




Price is right bob lol ...err double .... always dig prizes ..curtain number 1


----------



## abnxtwo (Aug 15, 2010)

197


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 16, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> thanks Prince!!!
> 
> few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound



Would be awesome, I'm still waiting on you know what sadly.. GD people!


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 16, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> awesome entries guys thanks alot keep it up!!
> 
> Lifthvy that is a sick bicep


 
THANKS MAN!     398



ROID said:


> which disqualifies him because it's obvious he is already using way too much juice


 
Haven't YET...but I'm about too!...and to think I was gonna share with ya...


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 16, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> 482 Like is a One Lap Race! Live hard,Train hard!


 
482 Life is a One lap Race! Live hard, Train Hard!


----------



## Reigning Blood (Aug 16, 2010)

234


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> thanks Prince!!!
> 
> few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound


Nice...


----------



## unclem (Aug 16, 2010)

333


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 16, 2010)

610 still waiting..


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

Is it still going down tomorrow ?


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Aug 16, 2010)

7


"The forms you take in the storm is what you makes strong
Anybody could perfrom like a charm when the waters calm"


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 16, 2010)

246

 ???The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather in a lack of will.??? 
--Vince Lombardi


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> Is it still going down tomorrow ?


YOU'RE going down tomorrow, on dg806.


----------



## Krys (Aug 17, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> thanks Prince!!!
> 
> few more days left guys!! such a great response I may give away a few prizes!!! hows that sound



hell to the yeah that sounds good


----------



## ROID (Aug 17, 2010)

Today is the day Brahs !!!!!!!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

Im fucking stoked!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 17, 2010)

fingers cross'd


----------



## Flathead (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 17, 2010)

ROID said:


> Today is the day Brahs !!!!!!!


 right on BRAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

*Come on 69*

youve always been good to me in the past


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> 600
> 
> Your heart never dies, but your body does
> -Bob Long



Scratch that, I want 900.


Because 900 is better then 600.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 17, 2010)

310 ftfw!!


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 17, 2010)

I think a new guy should win it.
I`ll hide now.


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> I think a new guy should win it.
> I`ll hide now.



Hes cool.... Another fellow deserter from AM


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm new and deserter w honor - any other am deserts


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> I'm new and deserter w honor - any other am deserts



Should be, im organizing a mass exodus

This is where its at mate


----------



## ROID (Aug 17, 2010)

seems like the brah is holding out on you other brahs.

we should be on who is going to win the bet......

it's going to be between the numbers 2 & 10


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Aug 17, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> I think a new guy should win it.
> I`ll hide now.


 

there was a hint of multiple prizes possibly,so perhaps mix it up a bit?


we shall see!


----------



## ROID (Aug 17, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> I think a new guy should win it.
> I`ll hide now.



i'll put in a good word for you.


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 17, 2010)

......


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

*FTFW*


----------



## coolazice (Aug 17, 2010)

212
Whether you think you can or think you can't, you're right.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 17, 2010)

*krys*

krys is my cousin hook him up DW


----------



## coolazice (Aug 17, 2010)

coolazice said:


> 212
> whether you think you can or think you can't, you're right.


View attachment 27879


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 17, 2010)

Something is very very wrong here guys. I have yet to be notified that I have won!!!!!!
This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 17, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Something is very very wrong here guys. I have yet to be notified that I have won!!!!!!
> This is completely unacceptable.



hahahhaha .. i think u should win based on that . 


i was just thinking im on eastern time . old boy is cutting it close i mean really u couldnt tell us as a  dessert (730 ish or 8 ish ) ?  i mean seriously im blowing up this log to see who won

and i should win cause i am 1/3 chuck norris


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 17, 2010)

First winner is conrad415 for his guess 364 - the actual RNG was 369

Second winner is Withoutrulers for his guess 543 - the actual RNG was 543

Please pm me for details!!!

I will be starting another contest very soon!


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> First winner is conrad415 for his guess 364 - the actual RNG was 369
> 
> Second winner is Withoutrulers for his guess 543 - the actual RNG was 543
> 
> ...


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Klutch (Aug 18, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> First winner is conrad415 for his guess 364 - the actual RNG was 369
> 
> Second winner is Withoutrulers for his guess 543 - the actual RNG was 543
> 
> ...


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't believe i won something, bad ass. What does RNG mean?


----------



## Testonut (Aug 18, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I can't believe i won something, bad ass. What does RNG mean?



Im guessing "Random Number Generator" 

Congratz btw!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes.... Congratulations, as a long standing Gen X customer i am sure you will be very happy with what you get

Big props to DW and GenX once gain


----------



## Krys (Aug 18, 2010)

*damit man*

i need to win


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you guys not see my post. I am very upset. LOL

Congrats to the guys that won.


----------



## Chaoticus (Aug 18, 2010)

Grats all

_"The squeaking wheel doesn't always get the grease. Sometimes it gets replaced."_
*Vic Gold*


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 18, 2010)

cheers to the winners! that is very cool!!


also the generousity keeps coming from DW and co!!!!


----------



## superted (Aug 21, 2010)

My Libidoplex just turned up

Gen X fucking rocks and not even 10 days 

Current cycle looks like this


Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Anavar 95mg ED
Tren E 300mg EW

This hows its going down now

   Its gonna go down like this from here on out

*drop the Test E to 250-500, and dose the Test D once a week or once     eow. Personally I would shoot once per week, Im  just weird though, I    like injecting lol.I would do 500mg ew of the Test D   and 250mg ew  of   Test E. Shoot 1 1/2cc of Tren E with 1cc Test D on Monday  and  250mg  Test E  on Friday w/.5cc Tren E. You will be at 500mg TD and   250mg 
TE and 300mg Tren E, perfect! oh and the EQ of course*
*
Proviron to stay @50mg ED
Dropping the VAR*

Oh forgot to add ill been chosen to test ironmags new oral

So that will be dosed at 20mg ED with 30mg Dbol thrown in pre WO

Its game time my friends goal 12-15lb lean mass


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 21, 2010)

Think its about time i won something.... also ill test anything you got going....lol no really.
Anyway congrats to the winners.


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

*GAME TIME*

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113163-superted-get-super-dmz-whole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html#post2053059  (Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED  LOG)*


----------



## bigal311 (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn, someone on another board told me about the contest and now it's over.  That sucks ass!!  He's been talking me into doing my first cycle and thought it'd be cool as hell if I could win my first cycle for free!  Oh well, that's my luck...  Good luck to those that won!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

waiting


----------



## OlderNCautious (Aug 29, 2010)

867

"Hell is never finding your true self and never living your own life or knowing who you are."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)

Waiting..


----------



## muskal (Aug 30, 2010)

congrats


----------

